

The multicore dilemma is worse than you think - Teckla
http://www.flowlang.net/2012/05/multicore-dilemma-in-big-data-era-is.html

======
mateo411
I disagree with the premise that writing multi-threaded programs is too
difficult for a commodity programmer.

------
st3fan
Is this is a serious project? The Github page has been saying "There is
nothing to see here yet." for the past three years. Sounds dead to me.

~~~
coolsunglasses
Haskell is where this real work is happening already anyway (Data Parallel
Haskell, stream fusion, etc)

~~~
malandrew
FWIW:

Original Stream Fusion Paper:
[http://code.haskell.org/~dons/papers/icfp088-coutts.pdf](http://code.haskell.org/~dons/papers/icfp088-coutts.pdf)

StackOverflow Description: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/578063/what-is-
haskells-s...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/578063/what-is-haskells-
stream-fusion)

